# Crocodile Victim 'Just Wanted To Play With It'



## News Bot (Jul 14, 2010)

*Published On:* 14-Jul-10 11:28 PM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* People

Michael Newman, 36, of Perth, denied he was drunk when he scaled the fence at Malcolm Douglas' crocodile park in Cable Beach and climbed into a pen, hoping to pat and sit on one of the beasts.












*Go to digg Page*


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 14, 2010)

hahahah idiot


----------



## Colin (Jul 15, 2010)

> "When it grabbed me, I thought I'm in trouble here"


genius 



> "I said 'Artisian, let me go, let me go' – and he opened his mouth and let me go"


magic words for crocodiles to release idiots


----------



## FAY (Jul 15, 2010)

There are idiots everywhere.


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 15, 2010)

I think this 'idiot' is a few sandwiches short of a picnic/has a few kangaroos loose in the top paddock.....however you want to phrase it :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 15, 2010)

And now there's one getting all the attention he wants. 

Seriously, there has got to be some mental or intelectual issues with this guy.



FAY said:


> There are idiots everywhere.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 15, 2010)

What a moron haha. I wonder how many new reptiles out there will be names "Artisian"? 
Fair dinkum, he's lucky that natural selection doesn't always work as it should.


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 15, 2010)

Can't believe it... somehow this'll end up being the crocs fault I bet.


----------



## syeph8 (Jul 15, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Can't believe it... somehow this'll end up being the crocs fault I bet.


 
there is no way it can possibly swing to be the crocs fault, even the media is basically saying "guy's an idiot and we're suprised if he wasnt maggoted" not "horrific killing machine outsmarted by hero"


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 15, 2010)

I know... I was taking a swing at the media's perception of the 'cold-blooded beasts'.


----------



## Zoltag (Jul 15, 2010)

I saw this on the news last night - He admitted then and there that he had been at the pub, drinking, before going to the park. He even made a joke about going back to the pub after being bitten, to have a few more, when apparently the barman pointed out his injuries and told him to go to hospital.

To be honest, he looked a bit like he had been partying for a few too many years.


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 15, 2010)

> I thought it was a slow creature and stupid


Sounds a bit like him ahahaha


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jul 15, 2010)

"Victim?" Ha. Hardly..


----------



## caustichumor (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't think this Man needs the croc for the Darwin award, after seeing this bloke in the news. I expect his genes themselves, have thusfar excluded him from a successful breeding with a "human" female. When even a croc rejects you, You should be looking for a dark corner, not the media spotlight......


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 15, 2010)

BAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHA .....I saw the news with him ...anyone seen the movie WRONG TURN?


----------



## cement (Jul 16, 2010)

caustichumor said:


> I don't think this Man needs the croc for the Darwin award, after seeing this bloke in the news. I expect his genes themselves, have thusfar excluded him from a successful breeding with a "human" female. When even a croc rejects you, You should be looking for a dark corner, not the media spotlight......



Good call, though I didn't see him on tv ,but reading the story, if thats verbatim from him he is one lucky dude.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 17, 2010)

> He denied he was drunk at the time.


This translates to "He is this stupid when sober".


----------

